# Finally ready for a St Bernard



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife and I have been wanting a really large St Bernard for more than several years now, since before we got our beloved golden. Our golden will be turning 7 this June 1st and I'm glad to say he is still in fantastic shape and health. My father used to breed great danes and we love large dogs. Our golden is a large male coming in at 92lbs and very lean, the guy is all size and muscle from lots of activity and good feed since we got him at 8 weeks.

We just moved into a very large house with a very open floor plan, giant fenced yard, and all tile/wood flooring, perfect for having 2 giant dogs and keeping them cool in the summer. We feel in just a couple months the time will be right to get a St Bernard puppy before our golden gets any older. I also happen to be working from home for the next 2 years so I can devote myself full-time to the training of the St Bernard as I did with our golden.

Are there any St Bernard forums just like this golden forum I can join to start reading up? I'm in central/southern CA and would like to find a great breeder where we can get the largest example of a male possible once fully grown. Timeline is flexible through the end of the year and I don't plan on ever showing him so I'm not worried about AKC registration. It's important to me he's had health screenings and comes from a very healthy breeding line, like my golden was. While we aren't concerned with "pick of the litter" since he will never be bred, we would like to have some choice when it comes to playing with the puppies to see if there is one in the litter that seems a good fit for us.

All comments/suggestions welcome. Thanks!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There's a St. Bernard Club of America-



https://saintbernardclub.org/



I did a Google search, some FB Groups come up but I didn't really find a SB Forum.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks, I'll check out that site! 

I don't do FB groups just for the fact you can't search like on a forum for info. I didn't turn up any SB forums either. Thanks for checking.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

anguilla1980 said:


> Thanks, I'll check out that site!
> 
> I don't do FB groups just for the fact you can't search like on a forum for info. I didn't turn up any SB forums either. Thanks for checking.


I noticed that link Carolina Mom gave you has a breeder referral page for CA. https://saintbernardclub.org/looking-for-a-saint-bernard/breeder-listing/

You might check it out. Even if those breeders don't have any planned litters they might be able to guide you to a reputable breeder who does. Good luck!


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Absolutely. I reached out to 3 of them here in CA I found on that page. Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Um... just as important as health screenings (because hip dysplasia is a big problem), keep in mind that there are some aggression issues creeping into the breed. That's a conversation you need to have with a prospective breeder and it's a big reason why you want to avoid those breeders who aren't even breeding and producing AKC registered dogs! 

Other thing to note is this is not a big golden retriever breed - even while they are good tempered and generally wonderful dogs. They do have a protective streak and while they probably would not be mean or attack anyone, because of their size they can scare people. That could cause injury to him because people mistake friendly puppy behaviors for aggression, but it also could be any delivery, repair, etc. person coming to your house putting a cautionary note on your account because you have a "dangerous" dog. 

There is also the issue of socialization with other dogs. Understand by the time your pup is 3-4 months old, he will be the same size as an adult dog. This means there is no puppy license. Other dogs may be rougher in correcting him. They might attack him. Additionally, other puppies who are the same age - will be afraid of him. As he grows, he could cause injury to your golden. Serious injury without meaning to!

They also shed more than goldens. Like BIG TIME. ! And they are every bit as active and playful as goldens - while being almost a 100 pounds bigger. You are talking about a dog who is almost 6 feet tall when he is standing upright and almost 200 pounds wanting to jump on you when playing. And again, it's the main reason why you need to keep in mind that it's not just health that's important. It's primarily temperament as well. 

Types of breeders who are breeding unpapered dogs and selling them to anyone - are not likely to be doing everything to produce sound and safe pets for the people buying from them. 

But even if you buy from a good breeder who semi does the show stuff, you need to have a good serious talk about temperament.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you very much for that post. I will most certainly make that conversation a large part of it with the breeder. I'm for sure wanting the "gentle giant" type.

I have worried about him hurting the golden but it's just something will have to stay aware of and keep good tabs on them when they play together. With my golden, I played really extra rough with him when he was a puppy and growing up (being mindful not to over-exercise him). He loved it! With this one is certainly sounds like I'll need to go the opposite direction.

I have about 30 years under my belt training dogs at an amateur/owner level so I'm confident this is something I'm ready to tackle full-time with the puppy to keep him as busy as possible.

Too bad there is no St Bernard forum like this one where I could read decades of posts about the subject and ask questions as he will grow.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

I would like to thank everyone for their assistance and feedback. Through reaching out to breeders in CA, as of this post I have submitted an application to Darlene.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

I was approved and drive up to meet the puppies this weekend and put a deposit, hopefully. The breeder sent us pics and we already have one we fell in love with. Looks like the dad has won a best of show. I very much look forward to discussing many things with the breeder.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I look forward to seeing pictures. We have a Great Pyrenees. I grew up with English setters and pointers and had 6 English Setters myself. I have also had had 2 Irish Setters, and 6 golden Retrievers. We now have our 3rd Pyr. Each breed was different in many ways, and alike in others. The Pyrs are different in more ways than the sporting breeds wre. But I loved them all.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so jealous, I've wanted a St Bernard ever since I was a child!. Good luck, and hope to see lots of photos!.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Attached is our first photo of him. He's a longhair male, 7 weeks old. Paid our deposit on him Saturday. We go back to get him in a couple of weeks. It was a 14hr round trip drive for us.

We have 3 names chosen; Odin, Atlas, or Magnus. 

His father is super huge, even compared to the several other adult Saints she had! We are VERY excited.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats, he's a good looking boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Huge congratulations, he's adorable. I love the name Magnus in particular!.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

HE'S SO ADORABLE. please post pictures of them together! he's going to be a big (drooly) boy


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks like find young St. Bernard! Good Luck to all...have fun!

I grew up in a small mountain town in Colorado. We had no leash laws in town, so many just let their dogs run. One lady had a very happy St. Bernard, he used to wonder around town looking for any bunch of kids playing...I still remember him running into our sandlot football game, and having him run off with our football. It took all of us running around town to find him and finally get our ball back...it was slimed, but still in good shape. He carried the full size football like most dogs carry a tennis ball.....funny dogs they can be....! Found memory for me!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What an adorable pup!.


----------



## Ksm (May 14, 2019)

anguilla1980 said:


> Attached is our first photo of him. He's a longhair male, 7 weeks old. Paid our deposit on him Saturday. We go back to get him in a couple of weeks. It was a 14hr round trip drive for us.
> 
> We have 3 names chosen; Odin, Atlas, or Magnus.
> 
> His father is super huge, even compared to the several other adult Saints she had! We are VERY excited.


Any updates? Did you pick him up yet? What name did you decide on and how's it going?


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

We got him just a couple of days ago on the 23rd. We chose Atlas as his call name. His AKC name is Rhum Runner, which goes with the theme of types of sailboats this litter had. For comparison in the pics attached, the golden is a lean 110 pounds, but I'd say the Saint is only slightly larger at this age than the golden was. I expect that to change quickly.

My golden took a day or so to figure him out and now they are napping together. He's even had to go upstairs once to escape the puppy from just bothering him too much lol. I don't let the puppy out of my sight and I'll be sure he doesn't hurt Einstein as he gets larger.

My vet has stopped taking appointments and said I just need to do a walk-in for his 3rd parvo shot at this point. House training has been going very well and he does a great job of sleeping through the night with 3 potty breaks.

It's just amazing how much different the Saint is compared to the goldens that I've raised. I'd say the Saint is a bit smarter and more self-aware at the same age than a golden. He loves to eat grass and flowers. He is also a fatty, he even flips over his bowls for crumbs after eating. My goldens would just always be satisfied, this guy is just ravenous haha.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Atlas sure is a good looking pup, Congrats. 
Have fun!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He's perfect, I'm so looking forward to watching him grow, you are SO lucky!


----------



## Deepbluebay (Apr 9, 2020)

anguilla1980 said:


> My wife and I have been wanting a really large St Bernard for more than several years now, since before we got our beloved golden. Our golden will be turning 7 this June 1st and I'm glad to say he is still in fantastic shape and health. My father used to breed great danes and we love large dogs. Our golden is a large male coming in at 92lbs and very lean, the guy is all size and muscle from lots of activity and good feed since we got him at 8 weeks.
> 
> We just moved into a very large house with a very open floor plan, giant fenced yard, and all tile/wood flooring, perfect for having 2 giant dogs and keeping them cool in the summer. We feel in just a couple months the time will be right to get a St Bernard puppy before our golden gets any older. I also happen to be working from home for the next 2 years so I can devote myself full-time to the training of the St Bernard as I did with our golden.
> 
> ...


I would Google the type of group and location you'd like. It's amazing how much you can pull up from a simple search. Also it may be a decent way to begin looking for breeders.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Here are some pics from when he was 12 weeks and the one of him sleeping by himself is today at 13 weeks.


----------



## Deepbluebay (Apr 9, 2020)

anguilla1980 said:


> Here are some pics from when he was 12 weeks and the one of him sleeping by himself is today at 13 weeks.


Oh he's beautiful!!


----------



## Deepbluebay (Apr 9, 2020)

I was trying to imagine the two
of them together when you first 
wrote about getting a St Bernard
pup. They look like they've been
together forever.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow! The size of those paws! He's going to be a big boy! Our neighbours have a St. Bernard. She frequently plays with our golden through the fence, and it's super cute to watch!


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

My golden is a lean 110lbs for reference. The Saint's dad was a lean 200lbs! He was super lean and about 50% larger than any of the other Saints the breeder had (she had several).


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

he's huge!! and your golden is pretty large as well hahah, they look like the best of friends


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Atlas turned 6 months yesterday on the 16th and Einstein turned 7 years on the 6th. They are getting along great. The puppy is over 70lbs now. Words can't express how happy we are.

Atlas has also lost 4 teeth (that we've found anyway) in the past 2 weeks. 2 on each side.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Atlas is growing into a handsome boy, seems like you just got him, can't believe he's 6 months already. 

Great to hear he and Einstein are getting along so well.


----------



## Ksm (May 14, 2019)

Holy Moly, 70lbs? Big boy! My Golden just turned 5 months and she's 50lbs.


----------

